# My Connemara



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She has a ewe neck, sickle hocked, stand under herself a bit, looks as to have a goose rump. Very straight and correct legs other than her small pasterns. Looks good for her age!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

what i noticed was she stands a little cramped under in her back end, and a little bit narrow in the front legs, but it might just be the way she's standing


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

First off, I think she's a real cutie. She has a very long back though. Adorable face, head a good size. Ewe-necked, a bit sickle-hocked. Could use a little weight and a lot of muscle toning, especially in her butt. Her forelegs come too close together when looking at her from the front.

But she's adorable though. I love her face.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she was abused so she needs more work. thank you for critiques! how can i fix her so she is better?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> she was abused so she needs more work. thank you for critiques! how can i fix her so she is better?


Aww, poor girl. Sickle-hocked, you can't really do anything about. Most conformational flaws that a horse has, you just have to deal with. However, I think the ewe-neck can be improved by more muscle toning (just not sure how ....) As for making her "better," I would start putting her on an exercise routine where she gets good exercise at least 4 times a week. Do you ride her? Lunging is also a good place to start. Good luck!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

ewe-neck is just the developement of muscles on the bottom of the neck instead ot the top of it, which is there you want it. it is usually caused by the horse keeping it's neck up with...and almost curving backwards. The best way to fix that would be working on getting her to keep her head and neck down, and on the vertical. Work on collection and so on.
She will definately not be able to change over night and it may take her a while to keep her head where you want it. When you ride her, ask her to stop, than gently "milk" the rein (small tug...or half halt, on one rein than the other) and then when she puts her head down even the slightest bit, release and praise her.
Just keep doing that and she should slowly start lowering her head and neck farther and farther.
I would not recomment using a martingale or any "training" device especially if she was abused, it could frighten her and cause more damage than good.

She definately needs more muscling in the hind quarters....some walking/trotting uphill will help with that


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she was underweight and had curled up feet when my boss got her a year ago. i bought her for my sister about a month and a half ago. molly, my sister, rides her almost every day. these pics are from the day i got her.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She looks butt-high, sickle-hocked, & a bit downhill (but not much).  I think she's pretty!  
Aw I'm glad you got her, I'm sorry about her past.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i got new pics of Delilah today. she wouldnt stand still so these are the best i could do. 

Front:









Back:

















Left:

























Right:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like her neck area, it ties into her chest well.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

She's very thin, especially in her hips and buttocks. Also in need of muscle.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing some good feed...good exercise and about a year won't fix  I say a year because at her age you are going to have to take it a bit slower than you would with a younger rescue. I would reccomend lots of long slow trail rides if she is safe enough to ride out of the arena. That will help her emotionally, mentally and physically.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

my sister rides her every day on trails. there is a dirt road by my house so we take our horses there and let them run. but other wise she gets hay and grass every day, as much as she wants.


----------

